# Name that wheel! (OZ Racing)



## residentgearhead (Nov 6, 2005)

18x8, 35et. inside of the spoke says "AS-7 [LP]" but i cant find anything on oz as-7's so maybe thats not it.
any help?


----------



## johnjohnturbotron (Sep 30, 2005)

I believe it is the OZ Chrono.


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (johnjohnturbotron)*

yup, thats the OZ Chrono. Hasn't been in production for over 3 years. Awesome wheel, very strong, pretty light, but good luck finding a replacement if you ever need one


----------

